# Back to Education Allowance Rate for 1 partner where both were on JA



## Kkma (23 Sep 2012)

Hi, apologies if wrong forum... A couple both on JA with 1 child, qualifying for full payment of I think 340.60, both in receipt of separate payments of 170.30. (Adult plus qualified adult plus child, divided by 2.) Husband has gone back to college and qualified for BTEA. Was under impression would get full equivalent payment of JA as BTEA is a separate scheme. I've trawled through the Dept website for them and I can't make head nor tail of it. He was on an internship prior to this which meant they had 50 euros more a week, now they are back to original rate and finding extra college expenses difficult. Does anybody know if he is entitled to full adult rate?


----------



## gipimann (23 Sep 2012)

Are they both signing on in their own right, or was one of the couple signing and they were paid separately?

What rate of BTEA is the husband receiving now?

€342.60 is the full rate of JA for 2 adults and one child.   Whether one or both sign on, this is the maximum amount that they can receive as a family unit.


----------



## Kkma (23 Sep 2012)

Hi gipimann, thanks for the response. They were both signing on and both receiving payments, half each of the 342.60 family payment. Husband then got a position through Jobbridge. That finished and he applied for college. They thought that he might get a full adult payment as the wife was on JA in her own right and BTEA literature seems to say that a person on it is entitled to the full adult personal rate.  I couldn't find anything to indicate what happens when the partner of a BTEA recipient is also receiving a social welfare payment.


----------



## gipimann (24 Sep 2012)

This paragraph from the SW website may help:

_The Back to Education Allowance is paid at a standard rate. This means, if you are getting a reduced rate of payment it is increased to the maximum standard rate of payment while you are getting BTEA. If you are already getting the maximum rate, you continue to do so._

The "top-up" from the reduced rate of payment applies only if means have been assessed against the JA claim - in effect, the BTEA applicant is not means-tested.

In the situation outlined, there appear to be nil means assessed as full rate JA (€342.60) is already in payment.   So there is no BTEA "top-up".    If the husband were to receive the full single rate of BTEA (€188 + increase for the child), then the wife's JA would be reduced accordingly.   The total family income from JA & BTEA cannot exceed €342.60


----------



## Kkma (24 Sep 2012)

Thanks Gipimann, I suppose they didn't realise that full personal rate didn't apply for BTEA if the other partner is on a means tested payment.


----------



## Kkma (24 Sep 2012)

From http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/pages/JA_ass_sppart_ern.aspx paragraph J - spouse/civil partner/co-habitant on course of educational/training
BTEA, BTWEA, BTWA...
Any social welfare payments or training allowances received by the claimant's  spouse/civil partner/cohabitant in respect of the above schemes are disregarded for means purposes. 
Does this not mean wife is entitled to full personal rate of JA if husband is on BTEA? If BTEA is disregarded as means?


----------



## louise12 (24 Sep 2012)

I was sure sure what u are saying is right, Kkma, I tried replying to u here yesterday, with the above link, but I couldn't send the link as I haven't more than 15 posts, then I tried to reply without the link and my message disappeared


----------



## Kkma (24 Sep 2012)

Hi Louise thanks very much anyway! To be honest find it hard to understand why 2 individuals say in a houseshare get more assistance than a couple but that is off topic I'm sure! Advising my friend to print out the page from the above link and go into the social welfare office with it. No disrespect to anyone meant but this couple are really trying hard to get away from depending on the state - like many others the whole social welfare system is a mystery to them having worked all their lives prior to this recession.


----------



## louise12 (24 Sep 2012)

It's all so confusing!! I know someone who's husband works, and she is entitled to a small amount of jobseekers, but when she's on back to education, she gets the full payment.  Not saying she doesn't need it, but it's sickening that people who really need it have to fight for it


----------



## shaughey (15 Oct 2012)

Quick question pls,from a different angle - I am now in receipt full rate btea and half rate for two kids (188 + 27.80 = 217.80) and partner is p-time worker on casual JB dockets with total weekly payment when not working of 147.10 personal rate and 27.80 half rate children (=177.90) - should he be allowed to claim full personal rate now that i'm on btea?


----------



## gipimann (15 Oct 2012)

Is the rate €147.10 or €147.30 for a full week (before the additional payment for the children)?

The maximum rate of JB paid is based on earnings in the relevant tax year which is currently 2010.

If the average weekly earnings in 2010 were between €220 and €299.99, then the maximum rate of JB payable is €147.30 pw.

So he may already be getting his full entitlement.

He should enquire next time he visits the SW office to sign on, so they can confirm.


----------



## Cekdooley (7 Nov 2012)

Hi all I hope ye can help me I have started college this year and after many weeks I have been approved for BTEA however I have only been approved for €188 now I am married and my husband is working and in receipt of FIS but my jobseeker approval outlines that the rate I am entitled to is €188 + 5x 14.90 (I have 5 children)= €262.50 means tested of €140 so weekly allowance €122.50. Am I not entitled to get the full rate now that I'm on BTEA ie the full 188+( 5x14.90) or is it only the 188 I'm entitled to I don't really understand the website?


----------



## gipimann (8 Nov 2012)

The operational guidelines on Back to Education Allowance state the following:

_BTEA is a separate, stand alone scheme and it is not means tested. Participants receive a weekly personal rate equivalent to the maximum standard personal rate of the relevant Social Welfare payment that actually qualified them for participation in the BTEA scheme. For all new BTEA cases coming from Jobseekers Allowance and Disability Allowance, where a spouse has earnings, the rate payable will be personal rate of JA/DA(max. rate) plus Qualified Adult rate determined by reference to JB tapered QA rules. _

There is no mention of payment of the Qualified Child Allowance in respect of Jobseeker customers in the guidelines, although it is mentioned in the scheme's webpage.

The guidelines go on to explain a saver clause, whereby a person moving from their SW payment to BTEA cannot be worse off by the move.   As your net payment has increased from €122.50 to €188, you may not be covered by the saver.

You should contact your SW local office for more information.

Links:
Scheme webpage
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/BackToEducation/Pages/ThirdLevelOption.aspx
Operational Guidelines
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/bte_all.aspx


----------

